# How much should I pay for accounting fees



## fiatmoney (13 Aug 2009)

Can anyone please advise on how much I should be paying to out source all my accounting; i.e. bookkeeping, payroll, vat, etc. Small business with 3 employees, no director wages, turnover 160k.

Thanks, FM


----------



## KDA man (14 Aug 2009)

A lot of variables in there.  Assuming payroll is weekly and VAT returns are bi-monthly your are talking between 2,500 and 3,000.

Tony

tony@kdaaccountants.ie
www.kdaaccountants.ie


----------



## DBK100 (30 Nov 2009)

We have been billed €3,000 for '08.
We did all book keeping, vat etc ourselves.
The accountant did our end-of-year and dealt with 1 employee's payroll on a monthly basis.
We commenced business in the last quarter of '07 and have also been billed €3,000 for the '07 financial year, while we had no employees.
Accountant did not provide start-up or tax-planning advice - Online return only.

Would it be normal for an accountant to charge the same fee for a return on the R.O.S. system covering 3 to 4 months as for a full financial year?


----------



## DBRAN (30 Nov 2009)

Hi

The level of fee which an accountant charges is simply based on the time it takes to complete the assignment. You have not given enough information to say whether you have been overcharged or not. What is the level of turnover, what type of industry, are you a limited company, did you require an audit done etc

The accountants are prepare for an accounting year and do not follow the fisical tax year. It sounds to me that you dont really understand the work that your accountant does and perhaps you should arrange to meet him and discuss it with him further.

Kind Regards

dbran


----------



## simplyjoe (30 Nov 2009)

Some pick a number and chance it if they feel you will pay it. This is what happens if you do not shop around. For the equivalent work assuming a reasonable amount of co-operation from the tax payer I would charge 1.8k plus vat to include everything. I would expect all returns to be sunbmitted and paid on time and we would also do a business appraisal and advise on tax saving methods, expense claims, etc.. We would be a mentor for your business.


----------



## censuspro (30 Nov 2009)

In my experience €3K is an average annual fee for a small company.

You should always try and agree fees upfront.


----------



## DBK100 (30 Nov 2009)

DBRAN said:


> Hi
> 
> The level of fee which an accountant charges is simply based on the time it takes to complete the assignment. You have not given enough information to say whether you have been overcharged or not. What is the level of turnover, what type of industry, are you a limited company, did you require an audit done etc
> 
> ...



Figures: 2008= €295,000; 2007=€26,370.
Service: Professional Service Provider.
Status: Partnership.
Audit: None Required.
No other variables differ between the years.

Not sure at all what the relevance of the comment "_It sounds to me that you dont really understand the work that your accountant does..._" is?
(and of course we fully intend to discuss it with him).


----------



## DBRAN (30 Nov 2009)

Hi

On this basis I think you are definately being overcharged. I would expect a fee between €1500-€2000 to prepare the accounts and personal tax returns of the partners and with no other bookkeeping work required.

You do need to talk to them as regards what they actually do for this fee.

Kind Regards

dbran


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Nov 2009)

dbran said:


> i would expect a fee between €1500-€2000 to prepare the accounts and personal tax returns of the partners and with no other bookkeeping work required.


 
+ 1


----------



## browtal (30 Jul 2010)

Seems a lot to me. A weekly payrole of 3 people, takes very little time. Vat returns etc are no big deal. If you are prepared to do some the the work yourself and keep the records that are set out for you, your yearly acounts should not be more than about €1,500 unless there is very complicated issues. Try the following for a price. She will set up simple records for you to keep and her prices are very reasonable. 
rmnaccounting@gmail.com  she is very prompt and helpful and easy to deal with. Best wishes Browtal


----------



## sinsin (3 Aug 2010)

*????*

Can everyone just flaunt their wears here or what?????

I recommend.......A.N. OTHER they do a great job.....lalalala.....why just say your an accountant and your looking for business rather than the SH1TE that BROWTAL has been saying across forums........

with regards to dbran....would agree with him 1500-2000 is about right.....and guess what.....we also can provide.......

would agree with general statement.....if you pay for something you should be getting value for money, otherwise our profession is £$%$ed....

a little annoyed seeing people recommending A.N. Other across forums


----------

